# Bolt pattern and offset



## Wolfeee (Jan 14, 2009)

What is bolt pattern for 07 Honda Foreman 500 FPE(power steering). Looking for wheels and tires.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I would imagine 4/110 I dont think I've ever seen a honda that didnt have 4/110


----------



## Wolfeee (Jan 14, 2009)

I figured thats what it probably was. I just want to make sure.

Thanks.


----------



## gshaw (Mar 28, 2009)

yea it is 4/110 but assuming you have the foreman you have a straight axle so if you get rims you needa make sure the rear wheels are sra


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

we have this resource available and much much more..

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/view.php?pg=atvboltpatternindex


----------



## BIGPUN (Dec 20, 2008)

will aftermarket brute force wheels work on a foreman. the brute is irs , i dont know he offset


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

The bolt pattern will fit but you will need SRA (wide offset)wheels in the back.


----------

